# How to resolve "pkg_info corrupted" message ?



## alelab (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi,

On my laptop using FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE, I have upgraded my ports using portmaster. I have noticed the entries for Perl 5.12, Neon29, Libgcrypt in /usr/ports/UPDATING
All seems to be ok but I got the message for 30 ports (I can post this list if needed but I not behind the machine now) : 
	
	



```
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
```
I tried to reinstall them but in few cases, error is still present.
I read this similar thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13899
This command lists all the ports that got the problem 
	
	



```
# grep "^@pkgdep" /var/db/pkg/*/+CONTENTS | awk '{ if (NF != 2) { print $1 } }' | cut -d':' -f1
```
But this one show me an invalid argument error :
	
	



```
# grep -A1 "^@pkgdep $" /var/db/pkg/*/+CONTENTS
```

How can I show which port(s) needs to be install or reinstall ?

Thanks.


----------



## camelia (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's aftermath of perl upgrade. I fixed it by
`$ grep -l 'pkgdep[[:space:]]*$' ${PKG_DBPATH:-/var/db/pkg}/*/+CONTENTS | xargs sudo sed -i '' "s/@pkgdep[[:space:]]*$/&$(pkg_info -xE \^perl-)/"`
and never seen that error anymore.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

`# portmaster --check-depends`


----------

